# AMD Radeon HD 7950 CrossFire



## W1zzard (Jan 30, 2012)

In this review we put two Radeon HD 7950 graphics cards in a dual-GPU CrossFire configuration and test whether this $900 setup is worth its money and how it fares against other alternatives.

*Show full review*


----------



## alexsubri (Jan 31, 2012)

THANK YOU! & first as usual. Been waiting for this! 










> According to the roadmap, HD7750 and HD7770 will be available on February 15. Both cards will have 1 GB of GDDR5 memory, and from previous reports we also know that the boards will have 900 MHz core frequency, 896 and 832 stream processors, and 56 and 52 texture units. The HD 7770 will be priced at $149, and HD 7750 will be $10 cheaper. In March AMD will release HD 7850 and HD 7870 GPUs, both featuring 2 GB of RAM. The 78x0 series will have core and memory frequencies, comparable to 77x0 series, however they will pack from 1280 (HD 7850) to 1408 (HD 7870) stream processors, and from 80 to 88 texture units. HD7870 will retail for $299, and HD7850 will be $249. The roadmap doesn't have launch date for HD 7990 card. Based on older reports, this dual-GPU card may launch in March 2012, and it will cost $849.


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 31, 2012)

nice wizz thank you


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 31, 2012)

lol so if you're going to CrossFire, might as well eschew the 7970 tandem.


----------



## alexsubri (Jan 31, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> lol so if you're going to CrossFire, might as well eschew the 7970 tandem.



Yea....I might just end up with ASUS Direct Cu II 7970 when it comes out


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 1, 2012)

I like the move to 2GB on the ref 78xx series. It is 2012 and time.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 2, 2012)

Results look great, though I may just stick to my HD 6970 and eventually Crossfire it until the HD 8900's are released 
I've been skipping 1 Generation ever since my HD 4870's in Crossfire. I skipped the HD 5000 series and went with the HD 6900 series. The HD 7900 is next for skipping.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 2, 2012)

Good plan; you already have 2GB vram.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 2, 2012)

Great review Wizz and thanks for taking the time in doing your review. Must be a tedious job to say the least. But imho the 7950 is still to much money compared to what were used to paying for an ATI (AMD) gpu. I think I'll sit this round out and see what the green team pulls out of there ass this time around, or... wait till the 8 series..


----------

